
Ask HN: Are some large sites down again like recently? - vram22
Asking because 1) I saw a thread about same topic a few days ago, and 2) Twitter and LinkedIn are down for me now. HN works though. Pasting some test results in a comment below.
======
vram22
I checked (apart from trying to go to those sites in the browser, of course)
using a slightly modified (only messages) version of this small Python program
that I had written recently:

[https://jugad2.blogspot.com/2018/03/checking-if-web-sites-
ar...](https://jugad2.blogspot.com/2018/03/checking-if-web-sites-are-online-
with.html)

A couple of results for Twitter and LinkedIn:

$ python is_site_online.py
[https://mobile.twitter.com](https://mobile.twitter.com)
[https://linkedin.com](https://linkedin.com)

Checking if given sites are online or not:

[https://mobile.twitter.com](https://mobile.twitter.com)
[https://linkedin.com](https://linkedin.com)

\------------------------------------------------------------

Checking [https://mobile.twitter.com](https://mobile.twitter.com):

Error: Could not connect.

ConnectionError: ("bad handshake: SysCallError(-1, 'Unexpected EOF')",)

$ python is_site_online.py [https://linkedin.com](https://linkedin.com)

Checking if given sites are online or not:

[https://linkedin.com](https://linkedin.com)

\------------------------------------------------------------

Checking [https://linkedin.com](https://linkedin.com):

Site: [https://linkedin.com](https://linkedin.com)

Check with allow_redirects = False

Results:

r.ok: True

r.status_code: 301

request time: 5.797 secs

\------------------------------------------------------------

Error: Exception: Exceeded 30 redirects.

Interesting thing is that last line above. Did not see it before when using
this program.

------
LinuxBender
You can get some ideas from DownDetector [1]

[1] - [https://downdetector.com/](https://downdetector.com/)

~~~
vram22
Thanks. I had just tried a few similar ones (downforeveryoneorjustme.com and
such) but 2 did not work. Will still try your link though.

